# First Poll - How many pens do you make per month?



## imported_admin (Jan 6, 2004)

The polling system is finally in place. Let's give it a try. How many pens do you make during an average month?


----------



## jrc (Sep 24, 2004)

From August to Christmas I make around 300 per month.


----------



## ilikewood (Sep 25, 2004)

Definitely a seasonal thing.  I make a great deal from Sept thru Dec and less during the rest of the year.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 30, 2004)

I like to average about 5-10 per week. However when I make a certain style pen. I ussually cut 5 or 10 at a time. But only assmble 2 or 3 and store the rest away. I go into my finished stash for this time of season when demand peaks. This way I don't stress for the holidays.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 8, 2005)

My norm is between 10 and 20 per month but June, Oct, Nov,and Dec see a upswing. all togeather about 300 pens a year


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Jan 10, 2005)

I divide my time between turning and scrolling. When my girlfriend comes over I don't get to use the scrollsaw so I guess I have to teach her how to turn!


----------



## panini (Jan 18, 2005)

I average 10 - 12 pens a month, depends on the mood...[8D]


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm just starting; but my goal is to work up to one pen per day.....if I can manage to sell that many??


----------

